# Profile photo on side



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I really love the idea of showing what folks look like so when we are at shows its not so hard to put the face with the sig and the real name.


 I've always wished I had used my real name on here.


 


so...PLEASE PUT YOUR REAL PHOTO IN THE SPOT. No one is more ugly than  I am.


 


Shad, its hard to teach an old dog new tricks but I LIKE  the changes....I may grumble some ,,,


 


WOOW, it says I'm the only one on line Sat 9am???????Hard to believe!!!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

WOOW, it says I'm the only one on line Sat 9am???????Hard to believe!!!


All the guys in California are bailing out.... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif  It's pretty bad over there.


Marty, IS that your real photo????????? /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif




And many thanks to Alan Redeker for the image used in my profile...


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

I am wholly in agreeement with your sentiments. This new format finally allows us the opportunity to use a real image of ourselves and it would be good to see more members take advantage of this feature.


 


---Ron at (where the h*** is) Copper Center, Alaska


----------



## CJ Allan (Jan 2, 2008)

OK........So how do ya do it.......?? 

Thanks.........


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

I've gotten by on-line for so long as "Dawg" that none of my friends would recognize me if I used my "real" name...and that's assuming I can still remember what my real name was is! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


(Actual pix for avatars is a _great _idea, though.)


 


Dawg


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

CJ,


At the top of the page on the right, click on my profile.(Blue letters in a grey band on my screen)


Left side click on edit profile


Towards the bottom of page there is avatar link or upload avatar.


I used upload avatar, browsed my hard drive for the picture , and clicked on upload.


Click on update at bottom of page


Some people are having to exit MLS and then come back for the updates to take effect.


Tommy
Rio Gracie


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay, okay... 
No primate discipline, no shark snax, and no other phunny stuff. 
Just a phunny lookin' guy. 
Satisfied now???


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep.... And can photo shop them into anything I want......... 

No Thanks. 
Craig


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't want to scare people


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

I think it is a cool isea. Now, all I have to do is get a picture of myself. since I take most of the photos, I don't seem to have any of me. I will get one today and put it up there. my Avitar rigth now is an 4-8-4 Northeren donated to a park in my home town from the CB&Q. 
Cliff


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

I hope no one minds that my wife Carol is also in "my" avatar photo.  She's very supportive of my hobby, attends our club meetings, and loves to run and watch the trains as well.  So, even thought I can't put her in the Login name, she's in the photo. 


Ed


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

That's me in front of 119 at Promontory, Utah taken in August 2007. 
Russ


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

Duncan...can we have the shark back, _puhleeze_? /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sick.gif


(just kidding, just kidding) /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


Dawg


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

It is cool to have photos.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

OH!!!!!ya, now I remember YOU!!!!!!!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif


----------



## jwvine29 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes it is a good idea.


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

I use this cartoon "me" for my avatar. 












It has several advantages the hair is always red (instead of grey) and it is always clean shaven. (Someday I will take Braun to task over that matter!) I also believe that I am the only person on MLS to have used a full frontal nude photograph of myself in the personal profile section....


regards


ralph


----------



## CJGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

*sigh* I guess I can dig out a picture of me. I'll just use the DM&IR logo for my sig...


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I like seeing the many avatars with real faces.  Nice to finally put a real face to long term members.  It's almost like finally seeing the face of a radio host after listening for a long time and picturing the person.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

*I searched for a photo of myself that wouldn't crack any mirrors without success. However, the one posted best fits my username*. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## eddie (Jan 2, 2008)

ok i will change my profile pic


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, but none of you look like what i have been picturing!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Whatta mean REAL pic? yeah, THATS really my self portrait, ask any of the poor souls unfortunate to run into me at a show /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, Victor.... That's the portrait I took of you at the Ontario BTS last year.  Sure glad you were able to use it.... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


----------



## Skip (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, here's me with another one of my hobbies - I take pictoors, not star in 'em. This avatar shot I did for another site - eventually, I'll put up a better one...


----------



## Bret W Tesson (Jan 6, 2008)

It's not pretty but here it is.  I also think this is a great feature.  It might even make others think twice about posting a negative reply if they can put a face to a name.  Also,  I wanted to change my username to my actual name and the system wouldn't allow it so I created a new user profile.  For anyone wanting to know, I was previously "bretster".


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

I had to set up the camera on a tripod last night and take this one. I took several but this is the one I liked best. over my shoulder is my first Annie. It is from the 2004 Sam's Club Christmas train. 

Cliff


----------



## Rich Niemeyer (Jan 2, 2008)

I sure like the easy way it is to post our avatar. I only wish is was as simple to post pics of our trains. I don't have my images on a website, and the process seems so Microsoft like (yep, I'm a Mac user), that I've yet to figure out all the brackets, quotes, and .img inclusions to get something to appear in a post. I'll keep working on it, but I guess I'm spoiled and a bit dumb to have worked it out yet. I do recall Shad posting a detailed note on one of the forums some time ago, and probably a hundred times since, but I've not yet had success. Can anyone point me to that information...one more time? Thanks.


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

Rich, here's an example:


 This code (remember to remove the asterisk) results in posting the "dry crick" image directly below it:















Dawg 


P.S.  You do need to have your pictures on a server somewhere to embed photos in the post.  Otherwise, just upload from your hard drive using the "message attachment" buttons in the full reply window.  I hope that's clear...


----------



## Rich Niemeyer (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Dawg, I'll give it a try again. Maybe one of these days I'll get lucky.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Uploading as an attachment will work *IF* your photo is less than 60k in filesize. If it's larger, you'll need to upload and post it in the more conventional manner.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I sized mine at 70 pixels and worked fine. 
Some folks tho have so much in the photo we still can't see the faces clear at all. 
Sean.....


Great, thats alot better photo, now all the girls can see you better.


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, let's see if this worked. It is the old photo from my old profile. Here we go.....................................WOW!!! It worked.


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ went with this first one..


But I might recommend the second one...


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok it is a good idea , it may help spot someone at a convention / show , maybe .


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

What did I do now!!! 
Sean


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Hows' this for a handsome shot of a dashing sophisticated member!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif

Bubba


----------



## CJGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

...oh dear god bubba.... LOL!!!!


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 01/05/2008 7:55 AM


so...PLEASE PUT YOUR REAL PHOTO IN THE SPOT. No one is more ugly than  I am...




Marty,

This one should ring some bells (or blow an airhorn!).  I forgot I had this photo, hehe.  There..all done! 

P.S.
Not much has changed since this photo was taken.....2 years ago...same ol me...


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Testing mine.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Ryan
 I remember that very well, I learned alot that show.
Someday we'll see you doing clinics and speaking about live steam.     hint hint.

I feel alittle under dressed after seeing tj photo.

I see Dwight changed his...


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

Yours looks good to me Marty...but now I can see why people mistook my Dad for you at the show! In photos, you two could pass for twins. 

Under dressed? Hardly!  You've got the hat and the shirt, though TJ's Photo does put us all to shame.  At least your not overly under dressed!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I see Dwight changed his...
The previous one was taken at the Queen some five years back, so I swapped it for a photo taken by Noel last Sunday.  I wouldn't want Howard accusing me of vainty again. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


----------



## cephius (Jan 10, 2008)

Avatar and Sig test.  Hey, it all works /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif

Dang, I'm back to a passenger  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crying.gif

Dave


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,

> I feel alittle under dressed after seeing tj photo.

That was all I could find at the office on my lunchbreak. Have to dig around at home or take a snap for something a little less formal.

Best,


TJ


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

*I just figured out how to do it*  *Rocky*


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

Geez, all you guys who are showing up with these fancy corporate profile shots are making me glad I don't have to sit behind a desk 9-5...just longer and I have to pay to do it (college).


----------



## MarkLewis (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, that's a much better picture than the one of me.




Mark


----------



## hap (Jan 3, 2008)

here is mine


----------



## cephius (Jan 10, 2008)

Took the tie off ! 

Dave


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I had trouble getting my face in the photo... guess I'll have to take up chewing tobacco! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

oops, forgot posting takes you back to the first page... doh!

Regards, Greg


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Marty, you know with your post count reset, why not have your name changed to your real name? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## SteveF (Jan 2, 2008)

I followed directions, did it work?


----------



## SteveF (Jan 2, 2008)

This one might be better


----------



## timlee49 (Jan 12, 2008)

Okay, my password got lost in the move. Now I'm re-set and took the opportunity to share my ugly mug with the rest of you!

This is a feature that I really appreciate, seeing the person that you are relating to.

When I was working for the loan company, one of my additions to the counter staff duties was to add a copy of the ID photo to the front cover of the customer's file folder. Great as ID and as a memory refresher.

(added after, this is the latest photo that I have, after a *really GOOD* night out at my niece's wedding - her daughter is now 3 so I was a young 53 then, 58 now.)

Tim Lee


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

Here ya go.....although, I never dress like this...usually a T and Jeans, still just as ugly!

cale


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Cale
 I'll just look for the #12 on your shirt or forhead


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

good Idea Bro, I'll make sure I wear my Tweetsie gear!


----------

